

Defeating SOPA and PIPA Isn't Enough - cruise02
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/01/defeating-sopa-and-pipa-isnt-enough.html

======
denzil_correa
Cut the roots not the branches. Excellent post by the inimitable Jeff Atwood.

------
OstiaAntica
Going after "money" in politics is treating a symptom. The disease is that the
government is too big and has too much power. Limit the size and scope of
government, and you'll reduce the influence of money in politics. One single
reform-- a flat corporate tax, with no loopholes-- would eliminate half the
lobbyists in Washington.

